# NSW / QLD - Road Tripping



## Smylea (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanks for the report.

Ray


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

Love the report, and the pics are fairly speccy also. Congrats on it all coming together to have fish, scenery and company all come together for a great time.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Great report again Steven.
Thanks for posting.

BTW dont ever get a gopro, photo reports are so much better.


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

Top stuff. Thanks for posting.


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Love the reports Steven. Especially like the simple camps and local T.V channels.

MAy be looking for something like this in the next School holidays myself!!


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Now that's a report,green fish,camp fires and Wayne sitting in poo.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Ah, so good.
It has to be good to know that someone can make those lures work. I know I feel proud I can make one of those box cluttering lures work that I've had for years, but having made it yourself that has to be double good. Cheers to a job well done!

Great report!


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Top report, Steve... most enjoyable!

Jimbo


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Great read, thanks for taking the time to post it.
You are a great guide and I know what you are like - you probably let Wayne have first cast at all the good snags.
Photos are awesome.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

The modern pioneers' travelogue.....very enjoyable. The cod seem to have shrunk in the past 100 years.



scoman said:


> Love the reports Steven. Especially like the simple camps and local T.V channels.


I agree about the TV. Top programming. You can sit and watch it for hours, ad free. 

Have you guys ever tried Copeton Dam (Inverell)? Have heard of some monsters there and trout and cod in the Gwydir River below. Contact Gordon Salmon for access and camping down past the big rapids (whitewater paddlers only). The high water releases are from November to February. The water in the river is very cold (releases from near the bottom of the dam).


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Flat out walking this morning so thought I had better go to see the quack. Torn Medial ligament is the diagnosis, confirmed by my physio. Keep off it for a few days he says, come back and pay me lots of money for return visits he says, don't go kayak fishing for 6 weeks he says, bugger all that! Apparently getting in and out of the kayak and walking over rapids and rocks could make it worse or reinjure it.

Everyone asks me how I did it and they all end up laughing, not very nice. It takes skill to slip on cow shit but they don't realise that!!!


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Brilliant
I see they are showing the same TV shows they used to show when I used to camp in the same area


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

Awesome report. That last fish will keep everyone coming back.

Joel


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow, what a great read with images of beautiful fishing/camping country to go with it.

It's got me thinking why I don't so stuff like that more often.


----------



## Novice (Sep 14, 2011)

Some video from the day Steven and Wayne met up with us.











Cheers,
Dave.

The big cod footage is on the end of the second vid.


----------

